# (2) 5lb bags pond care aquatic plant soil for sale $6



## northtexasfossilguy (Mar 6, 2009)

Hey, I picked up three bags of this soil, I will return the two bags if nobody wants it, but this stuff is similar to laterite and gravel. It is attractive looking too, but you have to wash it four times in a bucket to get clear water. Anyway if anyone wants it, I'm selling them for $6 (at cost with tax included) per bag. I'm pretty sure it was a good deal.


----------



## alta678 (Mar 24, 2009)

I want to plant some pond plants. What kind and where do you buy pond plant potting soil? It this product what you would use?


----------



## northtexasfossilguy (Mar 6, 2009)

You ought to check out a nursery that has pond plants, just call around, you will get the best deal by getting it in bulk. I know plants are also sold at home depot if you want water lily or some of those. 

These bags were kind of small and more for aquarium use, in my opinion. It was Pondcare aquatic plant soil. You could use fluorite from a petstore (kind of expensive) if you had a pond too, just be sure to wash it off, as it clouds the water if you don't. I'm sure that and gravel is more than sufficient for plants.

We also use sand blasting sand in our tanks, and that stuff is exceptionally inexpensive. The stuff MacFan suggested I buy was great, it is called Black Beauty sand blasting sand, from somewhere near downtown Dallas at a welding supply shop. Its $14 for 100 lbs of the stuff. Its the size of a bag of concrete, plenty for a small pond or several tanks. I know plants are also sold at home depot if you want water lily or some of those.


----------



## alta678 (Mar 24, 2009)

I tried Home Depot and Lowe's both for aquatic potting soil for pond plants and didn't find any. I did find some Fertilome aquatic planting soil at my local Mike's Garden Center. Anybody ever tried it? These plants are going in a 65 gallon tub type pond outside.


----------



## northtexasfossilguy (Mar 6, 2009)

If its cheap try it, but like I said you could use that jet black sand at $14 for 100lbs. Look at MacFan's tanks to see if you like that. I prefer aquarium gravel and bottom fluorite or the black sandblasting sand from the stuff I've tried. What's that stuff look like? Some of the stuff I have by pondcare looks like some brown river gravel.


----------

